# Who made this Faucet



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here ya go.....Think this thing is american made? or is it a chepo china POS? 

I post you decide:thumbup:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Is it an old kohler? Just a shot in the dark


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

moen


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

mexican standard


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Gerber or Central.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

I am going with Gerber


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Is there a cash prize for guessing this one?:thumbup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> Is there a cash prize for guessing this one?:thumbup:


I doubt it, I got the last one and he didn't even respond.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> I doubt it, I got the last one and he didn't even respond.


What are you talkig about? Please post the thread and cite the post.:blink:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Choctaw said:


> I doubt it, I got the last one and he didn't even respond.


Well with the new avatar and all, I thought we were guessing for cash


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Post 25............

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/who-made-faucet-9975/index4/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> Well with the new avatar and all, I thought we were guessing for cash


That cash is gone...

Easy Come... Easy Go... :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Post 25............
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/who-made-faucet-9975/index4/


Did you read post 32? or did you stop at 25?
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/who-made-faucet-9975/index4/


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Redwood said:


> That cash is gone...
> 
> Easy Come... Easy Go... :laughing:


Going is a little easier for me:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Did you read post 32? or did you stop at 25?
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/who-made-faucet-9975/index4/


No Sir, I read them all. I saw where you claimed not to know.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> No Sir, I read them all. I saw where you claimed not to know.


 You give me too much credit.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

LOOK TWINS.....or is it a mirror reflecting a mirror?








>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

UPDATE......you are all WRONG. Keep Trying.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Delta?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

crane or chicago faucet


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Eljer?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> crane or chicago faucet


Its a crane dial-ese


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW,at first i thought it was kohler.....


----------

